# Actual Pictures?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kinda.... It's been SO HOT here that all we can do is go out at dark. Yesterday at 7:40 it was only 91 out so we hit the park for the first time in forever. 

I snapped a few shots at sunset


109 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


19 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


14 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


17 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 How can you not love?


18 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

She's soooo cute! (Okay not biased haha)


16 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pics! I know what you mean about the heat ... we just got a break today! Yay! It is only going to be in the 60's at night for the next week!!! 

The "Winking" photo is adorable! I love it!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I think - you have my favoritest small dogs in the world! They are so beautiful :3 really makes me consider my own "no small dog" rule.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Adorable dogs you have!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you!  I really have never been a big small dog fan but these guys have really changed my tune. They're a really great breed and a lot of fun. 

Mia is pretty much the best thing ever, haha. (Not biased at all!)


----------

